# 乐章（量词）



## yuechu

大家好！

I was wondering how to say: "I like this movement from (composer)'s (piece)." in Chinese. For example, I like this movement from Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto in B minor. 这个乐章？这段乐章？Would anyone know which 量词 should be used here?

Thanks!


----------



## hx1997

As it happens, I had to do a google search to see what 量词 people would use here. To me, 个 and 段 are both acceptable, 段 being more preferable. People also use 部, 篇 and 首 based on the search results (no guarantee regarding the standard-ness of these uses!). But I guess in Chinese we don't tend to be so technical as to refer to some 乐章 in a piece of music, unless you're talking with music maniacs or professionals. I would just say 我喜欢XX的这一段（音乐）.


----------



## yuechu

This is probably only used if talking about classical music.

Thanks, hx1997!


----------



## SimonTsai

個 (okay in casual speech) // 篇 (preferred in formal speech or writing) // 段 (not really recommended) // 部, 首 (absolutely wrong)


----------



## Skatinginbc

樂章：
(1) 篇: 樂書 (i.e., 論述或記錄音樂的著作) 的篇章, 如：幼時的記憶像一篇沾到水的樂章, 模糊不清。
(2) 篇: 具有音樂性的篇章或文章, 如：人生自此翻開了一篇激昂的樂章。我們的戀像一篇淒美的樂章。
(3) ∅ (不加量詞): 能入樂的詩詞的集體名詞, 如：我們的戀是淒美的樂章, 一首首的悲歡離合, 一闋闋的愛恨情仇。
(4) 個：英語 "movement" 的中譯, 如：貝多芬第二交響曲有四個樂章。


yuechu said:


> I like this movement from Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto in B minor. 这个乐章？这段乐章？Would anyone know which 量词 should be used here?


Only 個 works for me.


----------



## SimonTsai

Skatinginbc said:


> Only 個 works for me.


I have a preference for '個' in that case as well, but '篇' also works for me because musical notes are analogous to letters or characters forming words and phrases, evoking images and carrying feelings.


----------



## yuechu

Thank you both for your help!


----------



## Skatinginbc

抱歉, 沒看仔細:


yuechu said:


> I like this movement *from* Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto in B minor. 这个乐章？这段乐章？


_I like this movement_ *of *_Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto in B minor_.
我喜歡柴可夫斯基B小調小提琴協奏曲的這*個*樂章。
必須用「個」, 因為:
「樂章」是大型套曲（如交響樂、協奏曲等）底下的單位或部分, 計算單位或部分的量詞是「個」: 「一個單位」 、「兩個單位」 、「三個單位」 、「一個部分」 、分成「兩個部分」 、分成「三個部分」。

_I like this movement_ _*from*_ _Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto in B minor_.
我喜歡這*支*截自柴可夫斯基B小調小提琴協奏曲的樂章。
隨便的話 (e.g., 口語), 可用「個」。
講究的話, 用「支」, 因為:
(1) 「支」為「去竹之枝」，語義上指「去除」(離開其他組件) 後，自成一體的分支。
(2) 「支」是計算歌曲、樂曲的單位。如：一支山歌, 一支舞曲,《每日頭條》為明末農民大起義譜寫了最後_一_支樂章。
在這語境下, 我也能接受「曲」: 「我喜歡這*曲*截自柴可夫斯基B小調小提琴協奏曲的樂章」 (強調該樂章獨立成曲)。

不能用「段」, 因為:
這段文章 ==> 文章中的一段。
這段樂章 ==> 樂章中的一段。樂段是樂章中的一段, 是樂章底下的組成分子。


----------



## yuechu

Skatinginbc said:


> 不能用「段」, 因為:
> 這段文章 ==> 文章中的一段。
> 這段樂章 ==> 樂章中的一段。樂段是樂章中的一段, 是樂章底下的組成份子。


You're saying that we cannot use 段 here because it is the whole movement that is being talked about and not just part of a movement, right?

That makes sense. Thanks, Skatinginbc!


----------



## Skatinginbc

yuechu said:


> You're saying that we cannot use 段 here because it is the whole movement that is being talked about and not just part of a movement, right?


Correct


----------



## hx1997

Maybe 一段乐章 is ambiguous. I first thought:

一段文字 => 一篇文章中的一段文字
一段乐章 => 一首乐曲中的一段乐章


----------



## Skatinginbc

一段文字有許多文字 (= 記錄語言的符號), 一段樂章有許多樂章嗎？
與「一篇文章中的一段文字 (= 文書) 」 對應的, 我認為是「一首樂曲中的一段旋律」。


----------



## hx1997

那“一段树干”有许多树干吗？我觉得重点是“段”这里表示一个整体里的一部分，所以“一段乐章”表示更大的乐曲中的一部分。


----------



## Skatinginbc

一段樹幹是樹幹中的一段。同理,  一段樂章是樂章中的一段。

一段文字再分兩半還是文字, 一段絲布切成兩半還是絲布, 可是一個樂章切成兩半就不是樂章, 一個人切成兩半就不是人 (而是屍骸) 。


----------



## hx1997

我的意思是，一段乐章当然可以是乐章里的一段，如果你把一段树干看成树干中的一段。但是它也可以是乐曲的一段，如果你把一段树干看成树的一段。


----------



## SimonTsai

yuechu said:


> I like this movement from Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto in B minor.


No measure word required. I think that I would say,

甲：「我喜歡這樂章。這是柴可夫斯基的 B 小調小提琴協奏曲。」​乙：「你也聽柴可夫斯基？」​


----------

